# FDA Hits Gaspari Nutrition



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

FDA Hits Gaspari Nutrition Gaspari Nutrition is the latest firm to be in breach of Good Manufacturing Practice (GMPs), regulations after inspections in 2010 revealed adverse event reporting (AER) breaches. The FDA ???483? inspections that occurred over a five week period between September 27 ??? November 1, 2010, found the maker of PlamaJet and SuperPump [...]

*Read More...*


----------

